# Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?



## fedyboy (10. September 2012)

*Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Heiho  
ich will mir demnächst ein SLI bzw CF gespann zulegen wenn SLI dann eine 670 und wenn CF dann eine 7950.

Dafür benötige ich aber auch logischer weise ein neues NT weil meins nur 600 Watt hat und denke das wird nciht reichen .. hab soo an 850 Watt gedacht  oder ist das zu viel des guten ? 

welches weiss ich auch noch nicht sollte auf jeden fall Zukunftssicher sein  

Wäre dankbar für eure Vorschläge ) 

LG Fedyboy


----------



## Patrickppp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ich habe momentan ein BeQuiet Straight Power 600 Watt mit diesen Komponenten Asus Maximus IV Intel Core i7-2700 K, 16 GB Arebitsspeicher, GTX 580, 2x SSDs und 1x BluRay Laufwer und 1x HDD 1TB und 7 Gehäuselüfter.
Habe mir allerdings dieses Wochenende die PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990 bestellt und musste mir deshalb ein 1000 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro Modular 80+ Gold mit bestellen. Das hält auf jeden Fall paar Jahre hoffe ich.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (10. September 2012)

Ich würde eins mit min. 1000 Watt nehmen. Aber auf jedenfall solltest du auf die 80plus Zertifizierung achten und nur Marken wie: be quit, corsair usw.


----------



## Patrickppp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Wenn Du wert auf ordnung legst empfehle ich eines mit Kabelmanagement!


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Also eine HD7950/GTX670 braucht unter Last ~130-150 Watt. Wenn dein 600W Netzteil ein gutes Modell ist sollte es noch reichen. Was für ein Modell ist es denn genau?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich würde eins mit min. 1000 Watt nehmen. Aber auf jedenfall solltest du auf die 80plus Zertifizierung achten und nur Marken wie: be quit, corsair usw.


 1000watt
Das ist viel zu viel ich würde 750nehmen da ist noch Spielraum drin fuer OC und weitere Aufrüstungen.
Wie sieht denn das restliche System aus?


----------



## atzenfreak99 (10. September 2012)

100watt
Das ist viel zu viel ich würde 750nehmen da ist noch Spielraum drin fuer OC und weitere Aufrüstungen.


Ich verbessern mit 900 Watt aufwärts. Ich dachte ein an ein bisschen zukunftsicherheit und ein bisschen Spielraum?!?!?


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich würde eins mit min. 1000 Watt nehmen. Aber auf jedenfall solltest du auf die 80plus Zertifizierung achten und nur Marken wie: be quit, corsair usw.


 
Wieso das? 
Für 2 GTX 670 oder 7950 reicht ein 650 Watt Netzteil völlig aus. Z.B. das BeQuiet Dark Power P10. Oder eins von Enermax, Corsair oder Seasonic.



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ein an ein bisschen zukunftsicherheit und ein bisschen Spielraum?!?!?



Wie weit willst du denn übertakten damit sich das lohnt?
3 Volt für die CPU und 4,5 Volt auf der GPU?


----------



## Patrickppp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Wenn meine baldige PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990 aufdreht kommt diese alleine auf 500 Watt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



Patrickppp schrieb:


> Wenn meine baldige PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990 aufdreht kommt diese alleine auf 500 Watt.



Dann bist du also der einzige Käufer der Karte?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Also ein gutes 850W Netzteil ist eine gute Lösung.
Kostet nicht Welten mehr als ein 750er.
Ich selber nutze ein ADATA HM850 mit KM, dieses ist fast baugleich mit dem Corsair HX850 auch mit KM.

Aber es gibte viele gute NTs in diesem Bereich. Am NT spart man zuletzt.


----------



## Patrickppp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



			
				 Am NT spart man zuletzt.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Man muss aber trotzdem nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig.
wenn man dieses P10 kauft tut man garantiert nicht sparen und reichen tut das vollkommen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Man muss aber trotzdem nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig.
> wenn man dieses P10 kauft tut man garantiert nicht sparen und reichen tut das vollkommen


 
Natürlich. Ich habe ja nur gesagt, der Aufpreis auf ein 850er wird den OP sicher nicht arm machen. Der Sinn sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Du kannst auch das XFX nehmen und richtig Geld sparen. 
XFX Core Edition PRO 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750S-NLB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BL4CK_92 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das XFX nehmen und richtig Geld sparen.
> XFX Core Edition PRO 750W ATX 2.3 (P1-750S-NLB9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da kann er sich auch noch ne Stoppuhr kaufen, und die Zeit bis zur Explosion messen.


----------



## Patrickppp (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Mit einem Quad SLI/Crossfire Gespann ist man mit einem 1000 Watt aufwärts gut beraten.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Wer redet den von Quadfire?
Ich dachte es geht um 2 karten


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Da kann er sich auch noch ne Stoppuhr kaufen, und die Zeit bis zur Explosion messen.


 
Blödsinn.


----------



## fedyboy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Oha hier steppt ja richtig der Bär  danke für die schnellen Antworten  
Als ich habe ein Sharkoon WPM 600 und ich denke dass ist leider nciht so effizient wie manch andere ... und wie gesagt es geht nur um 2-way SLI und nciht um 3 Karten oder gar 4 D 

Ich habe an ein Corsair HX850 Gedacht oder reichen wirklich auch 750 Watt ??


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Wenn du dir ein neues Netzteil kaufst nimm eins mit Gold Zertifizierung. 
Das HX ist veraltet.


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Hmm, das Sharkoon kenne ich nicht, aber laut Datenblatt leistet es immerhin 576W @12V, was sich schon mal nicht schlecht anhört. So effizient wie die neuen Gold oder Platin Netzteile ist es natürlich nicht, aber reichen könnte es.


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Das WPM kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen. Die hätten mal lieber bei Enhance bleiben sollen anstatt ein altes Design von CWT aufzutragen.


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ok, dann eben doch ein neues. Aber bitte keine 1000W.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. September 2012)

fedyboy schrieb:
			
		

> reichen wirklich auch 750 Watt ??



Dicke. Wobei selbst 750W eigentlich schon oversized sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Und wie die reichen, da kannst auch noch 7Platten und 10 Lüfter dranhängen und das würd wahrscheinlich immer noch reichen, wei gesagt ich würde das von mir au der letzten Seite vorgeschlagene P10 nehmen das ist richtig gut


----------



## fedyboy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Wie wäre das denn ? 750 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

auch sehr gut aber ein  bisschen teuer


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



fedyboy schrieb:


> Wie wäre das denn ? 750 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin - Hardware, Notebooks


 
Du kannst auch ein anderes nehmen. Enermax ist recht teuer.


----------



## fedyboy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ja das stimmt. Da muss ich wohl nochmal gucken ob Enermax oder BeQuiet ....weil man hört von beiden fast nur gutes D


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ich würde sagen du nimmst das be quiet E9 680. Hab Ich auch und Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich habs mir gekauft, weil Ich eventuell noch ne zweite 680er kaufen werde. Für zwei 670er wird es jeden Falls locker reichen, selbst mit ner SB-E-CPU und starkem OC.

Eine 670er zieht mit OC vielleicht 200 Watt, dann noch die CPU mit 150 und den Rest des Sys mit 100 und wir kommen auf 650 Watt. Ist natürlich grob geschätzt, ne 670er zieht im Spielbetrieb vielleicht 150 Watt, in Furmark vielleicht 180. Und bei der CPU reichen 100 Watt eigentlich auch. Dann hättest du 300 bis 360 für die 670er und 100 für die CPU, macht dann 460 plus Laufwerke, Lüfter, etc noch mal 100 Watt. Dann wären das 560 Watt.


----------



## fedyboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ok..aber irgendwie (auch wenn deine rechnung sehr Logisch ist ) finde ich ein 650 Watt NT recht kanpp ....wenn würde ich zur 750 Watt Variante greifen


----------



## ACDSee (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Um das Rätselraten zu beenden und mal ein bisschen das Thema zu versachlichen, hab ich mal folgenden Link rausgesucht: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 CrossFire vs. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 SLI

Getestet wurde mit einem auf 4,2 GHz übertakteten Intel Core i7-3960X 3,3 GHz. Unter Last blieb das System mit zwei HD 7970 knapp unter 600 Watt. Zwei GTX 680 benötigten knapp 535 Watt. Zwei GTX 670 brauchen noch etwas weniger. Hier würden 650 Watt ausreichen. Kaufst du dir sowieso ein neues Netzteil, würde ich ein Modell mit 750 Watt für ein Pärchen GTX 670 und 850 Watt für GTX 680 SLI , HD 7950CF oder HD 7970CF empfehlen. So hast du genug Reserven für OC und dein Netzteil läuft nie auf Anschlag.

Meine Favoriten:


BeQuiet P10
Seasonic X-Serie
Corsair AX 750/850
BeQuiet E9


----------



## fedyboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ok danke ) Also um mal besser rechen zu können  Ich hab enn Phenom 2 X4 965 BE auf 4 GHZ ich glaube der nimmt soo 150 - 180 Watt und nen Gigabyte Ga-870A-USB3 denk dass sind soo 100Watt 

Macht Laut ca. 640 Watt .. wenn ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren  

Also denke ich bin mit 750 Watt gut beraten ^^


----------



## slider1987 (11. September 2012)

750 reicht mit sicherheit...wichtig ist halt, dass du auch n gescheites nimmst und net so nen japan knaller, der (übertrieben gesagt) bloß 150 Watt über die 12V schiene schieben kann...wie schon gesagt wurde"am netzteil net sparen"...lieber 750 W ordentlich als 850 Watt noname billig netzteil...lg


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



fedyboy schrieb:


> Ok danke ) Also um mal besser rechen zu können  Ich hab enn Phenom 2 X4 965 BE auf 4 GHZ ich glaube der nimmt soo 150 - 180 Watt und nen Gigabyte Ga-870A-USB3 denk dass sind soo 100Watt
> 
> Macht Laut ca. 640 Watt .. wenn ich falsch liege bitte korrigieren
> 
> Also denke ich bin mit 750 Watt gut beraten ^^



Du rechnest 100 Watt fürs Mainboard?  



slider1987 schrieb:


> 750 reicht mit sicherheit...wichtig ist halt, dass du auch n gescheites nimmst und net so nen japan knaller, der (übertrieben gesagt) bloß 150 Watt über die 12V schiene schieben kann...wie schon gesagt wurde"am netzteil net sparen"...lieber 750 W ordentlich als 850 Watt noname billig netzteil...lg



Japan-Knaller? Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander. Japan steht in der Regel für gute Qualität, China für billige Massenware. Ich will den Chinesen ja nicht unterstellen, dass sie nur Schrott fabrizieren, aber normal reden wir von China-Böllern.


----------



## fedyboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Jap ok also Seasonic usw. ...danke )

[edit] 

Ja oder sind 100 watt zu viel ?? wieviel verbraucht so'n Board denn im Schnitt ?=


----------



## Oberst Klink (11. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



fedyboy schrieb:


> Jap ok also Seasonic usw. ...danke )
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Ja oder sind 100 watt zu viel ?? wieviel verbraucht so'n Board denn im Schnitt ?=


 
Na bestimmt keine 100 Watt. Rechne mal mit 20 Watt. Das läuft normal unter "Sonstiges", zusammen mit CD/DVD/Blueray-Laufwerken, HDDs und SSDs sowie Lüftern. 

Hast du denn vor, deine Grafikkarten stark zu übertakten? Bei zwei 670ern oder 7970ern könntest du eigentlich drauf verzichten. 

Naja, wie gesagt, das E9 680 ist vollkommen ausreichend für zwei 670er oder zwei 7970er.


----------



## slider1987 (12. September 2012)

@ oberst klink:

meinte halt einfach billig netzteile....hatte den falschen begriff verwendet


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Japan-Knaller? Ich glaub du bringst da was durcheinander. Japan steht in der Regel für gute Qualität, China für billige Massenware. Ich will den Chinesen ja nicht unterstellen, dass sie nur Schrott fabrizieren, aber normal reden wir von China-Böllern.



Heute werden aber praktisch alle Netzteile in China gefertigt. Auch die guten. 



fedyboy schrieb:


> Ja oder sind 100 watt zu viel ?? wieviel verbraucht so'n Board denn im Schnitt ?=


 
100 Watt sind echt übertrieben. Nicht mal ein Sockel 1366 Board braucht soviel.
Du kannst mit 20-35 Watt Rechnen. Das ist abhängig von der Ausstattung. Boards mit viel Ausstattung und vielen extra Controllern brauchen logischer Weise auch etwas mehr Strom.


----------



## fedyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

OK gut also soo ca 20 - 30 Watt  dann werd ich mal schauen welches ich nehme


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute werden aber praktisch alle Netzteile in China gefertigt. Auch die guten.


 
Ja natürlich, sonst wären die NTs ja unbezahlbar, wenn man die in Deutschland fertigen würde. Es kommt eben immer auch auf den Hersteller an.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ich glaube nicht dass die unbezahlbar wären. Nur wäre die Gewinnspanne der Hersteller nicht mehr so groß und das ist meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund.


----------



## fedyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Ja der Umsatz wär wirklich nciht soo gut ..aber der Preis würde definitiv auch sehr doll ansteigen


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht dass die unbezahlbar wären. Nur wäre die Gewinnspanne der Hersteller nicht mehr so groß und das ist meiner Meinung nach der Hauptgrund.


 
Unbezahlbar vielleicht nicht, aber teuer auf jeden Fall.


----------



## fedyboy (12. September 2012)

*AW: Welches Netzteil für SLI/Crossfire ?*

Viel teurer ^^


----------

